# probleme d'execution de macro excel depuis applescript



## xela1305 (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un classeur Excel 2004 avec une macro. Je souhaite l'exécuter depuis Applescript. J'ai trouvé quelque codes mais j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir la même syntaxe, en particulier pour la commande "evaluate".
J'ai trouvé ce code sur le site de Microsoft: 

```
tell application "Microsoft Excel"
   Activate
   Evaluate "Workbook1!MaMacro()"
end tell
```

(mais ma commande evaluate n'accepte que des parenthese)

bref quand j'execute ce code : 

```
tell application "Microsoft Excel"
   Activate
   Evaluate ("Workbook1!MaMacro()")
end tell
```
Mon classeur s'ouvre mais la macro ne s'execute pas...

Des idées?


----------



## les_innommables66 (27 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-être rajouter une deuxième boucle tell dans la première ?

tell workbook1
Evaluate (lenomdelamacroici)
end tell

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------

